# Would a Pre3 or Veer Touchstone also charge a Touchpad?



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

As the title states... would I be able to charge my Touchpad on the Pre3 or Veer touchstone?
Maybe a stupid question, but I didn't find an answer on google.

About the Opposite Way I found a confirmation
http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad-accessories/286514-will-new-touchstone-also-charge-pre-pre3-veer.html


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

If it can, it'll take longer than the TP Touchstone would take. It would be better to just plug the TouchPad to a wall outlet instead since it is the fastest way to recharge.


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

Hunter X said:


> If it can, it'll take longer than the TP Touchstone would take. It would be better to just plug the TouchPad to a wall outlet instead since it is the fastest way to recharge.


It probably would take longer...but a good solution for lazy people like me. I always forget to Plugin the device. And the Pre3 Touchstone is really cheap compared to the touchpad Touchstone.


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

codycoyote said:


> It probably would take longer...but a good solution for lazy people like me. I always forget to Plugin the device. And the Pre3 Touchstone is really cheap compared to the touchpad Touchstone.


That is very true. I've considered building myself a fakish dock resembling a touchstone by making it look similar, but at the base would be the cable plug, so just place it on the faux Touchstone and let it recharge.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

codycoyote said:


> As the title states... would I be able to charge my Touchpad on the Pre3 or Veer touchstone?
> Maybe a stupid question, but I didn't find an answer on google.
> 
> About the Opposite Way I found a confirmation
> http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad-accessories/286514-will-new-touchstone-also-charge-pre-pre3-veer.html


I doubt a charger designed to charge a cellphone will adequately charge a device that requires 2 amps from it's wall charger. Most cellphone chargers are rated at 500 to 700 mA. A TouchStone made for the TouchPad is rated at 1400mA. A friend has a Palm wall charger which is rated at 500mA. I can't find any specs on a Palm TouchStone, but I'll bet they aren't any higher than that. You can try one, but I think you will be disappointed.


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I doubt a charger designed to charge a cellphone will adequately charge a device that requires 2 amps from it's wall charger. Most cellphone chargers are rated at 500 to 700 mA. A TouchStone made for the TouchPad is rated at 1400mA. A friend has a Palm wall charger which is rated at 500mA. I can't find any specs on a Palm TouchStone, but I'll bet they aren't any higher than that. You can try one, but I think you will be disappointed.


You are probably right it will be too Slow to be usable. They made a Mod to Charge a Nexus 7 with the Palm touchstone and it was definitly too Slow while charging...

http://liliputing.com/2012/12/nexus-7-modified-to-work-with-palm-touchstone-inductive-charger.html

Thanks for all the answers. So I still have to plug my Touchpad in every Night on the Wall charger... :,,-(


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

codycoyote said:


> You are probably right it will be too Slow to be usable. They made a Mod to Charge a Nexus 7 with the Palm touchstone and it was definitly too Slow while charging...
> 
> http://liliputing.com/2012/12/nexus-7-modified-to-work-with-palm-touchstone-inductive-charger.html
> 
> Thanks for all the answers. So I still have to plug my Touchpad in every Night on the Wall charger... :,,-(


Or buy a real TouchStone. (-:


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I got one if interested


----------



## Teejai (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a pre charger and it doesn't work.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

codycoyote said:


> You are probably right it will be too Slow to be usable. They made a Mod to Charge a Nexus 7 with the Palm touchstone and it was definitly too Slow while charging...
> 
> http://liliputing.co...ve-charger.html
> 
> Thanks for all the answers. So I still have to plug my Touchpad in every Night on the Wall charger... :,,-(


BTW, I forgot to mention that one has to install a different back on the Pre to insure it is properly positioned on it's TouchStone. TouchPad does not have that feature.


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

The Toushstone for the TouchPad does not have that feature either but it charges the Pre, given that it's positioned just right in order for it to recharge. I would assume you'd have to position the TouchPad just right for it to detect it at least.


----------



## Teejai (Aug 28, 2011)

I was thinking maybe the coils are different sizes.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------

